# Spring has sprung



## monocotman (Mar 8, 2020)

After last summer when we hit an all time high in the UK of 38.5c just down the road in the Cambridge botanic gardens, we’ve had a mild winter and now just endured the wettest February on record. Floods all over the place.
Today it finally feels like spring. The grass has had its first cut.
One of the benefits of a lack of hard frosts is that the spring blooms are blemish free and this part of the garden is looking super.
First up we have daffs, corydalis and hellebores and backed up by the fabulous shrubby daphne bhloua ‘Jacqueline Postil’. Imagine a quick growing daphne that can make ten to fifteen feet in height and covered in clusters of pinky flowers in early spring that exude the most amazing fragrance. You can smell it from across the garden.
Next we have Edgeworthia chrysantha, a shrub from China with a nice scent. Underneath are self sown hellebores.




David


----------



## abax (Mar 8, 2020)

My early daffs are blooming as well. However, after a very
wet winter, we're still going to have temps. dropping into
the high 20s...probably...and more rain predicted. *groan*


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateL (Mar 30, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## Don I (Mar 30, 2020)

Very very nice.
Don


----------



## eds (Mar 30, 2020)

Took a few snaps today from my garden,
Narcissus pseudonarcissus


Narcissus cyclamineus

Narcissus 'Orangery'


Narcissus 'Tahiti'


Narcissus 'Rapture'


----------



## eds (Mar 30, 2020)

And some plants that aren't daffodils...
Helleborus 'Penny's Pink'


Heleborus 'Winter Charm'


Mixed Hellebores


Primula denticulata


Caltha palustris 'Flore Plena'


Trillium kurabayashi


Epimedium 'Frohnleiten'


----------



## monocotman (Mar 30, 2020)

Lovely, I have a very similar trillium in flower now. Didn’t know the name before!
David


----------



## eds (Mar 30, 2020)

monocotman said:


> Lovely, I have a very similar trillium in flower now. Didn’t know the name before!
> David



Thanks David. There are a few similar Trilliums often sold as T.sessile but kurabayashi generally seems to be the most commonly grown in the UK.


----------



## abax (Apr 1, 2020)

Wonderful garden with such variety. May I suggest a really
fine daff. that blooms profusely and has a magnificent
fragrance? Sir Winston Churchill is a mid-season bloomer
so a late frost usually doesn't scorch it.


----------



## shariea (Apr 25, 2020)

A VERY light pink Pulsatilla


----------



## shariea (Apr 25, 2020)

Narcissus 'Fortissimo'


----------



## shariea (Apr 25, 2020)

Veronica bombycina


----------

